

The Generation Ship Model of Software Development - Killswitch
https://medium.com/@wm/the-generation-ship-model-of-software-development-5ef89a74854b?hn

======
johnpereless
Can you please elaborate this model further? Just wanted to know further
details about this. Thanks!

